# Bucket Lists - Do You Have One?



## redcarol57 (May 2, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has created a bucket list. You know, things you want to do and accomplish in your lifetime. If so, what are some of the things on your list to do. Just curious.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I tried creating one. It was very short and boring. 


1.	Participate in a flash mob
2.	Visit at least 10 different countries
3.	Learn at least two new languages
4.	Be on the front page of a magazine or newspaper
5.	Help change the global education standards
6.	Design an office interior
7.	Own an apartment in New York or London
8.	Make love in a public park
9.	Be someone’s role model
10.	Make my children proud of me
11.	Try to do something literally impossible
12.	Earn the respect of my colleagues
13.	Learn world geography
14.	Design a dress


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

I would have a bucket list, but I always get 4 or 5 things in and get bored because I know I'm going to end up writing everything I think of, so why bother writing them? The only thing that's actually on my bucket list is "Whatever I deem worthy of my interest"

So, my bucket list is everything I will ever want to do.


----------



## redcarol57 (May 2, 2012)

Mine are not necessarily in the order of priority, but on my list nonetheless.

1. Visit ever state (I have 18 left)
2. Learn one or two foreign languages (I'm currently working on Hebrew, but also want to learn Spanish)
3. Learn to play a musical instrument (piano or guitar).
4. Write and publish a book(s) (almost there)
5. Write and sell a screenplay (working on it)
6. Own and breed horses (currently own one mare)
7. Fall in love with the right person
8. Move to Oregon
9. Visit Israel
10. Visit Greece (especially Greek Isles)
11. Have an art show featuring my paintings at a gallery
12. Have my own ceramic studio (wheel, kiln, spray booth)
13. Build a house that I designed
14. See the Sistine Chapel and visit Italy
15. Tour the Louvre and visit Paris
16. Visit either Brazil or Argentina (or both)
17. Work on an archaeological dig
18. See the best view of the heavens (supposed to be on in Hawaii where you can see the most star)
19. Die in the arms or surrounding by my loved ones.


That's my bucket list as it currently stands.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

Mine's is already empty. 

I'm way too easy to satisfy.


----------



## redcarol57 (May 2, 2012)

bellisaurius said:


> Mine's is already empty.
> 
> I'm way too easy to satisfy.


I keep adding to mine.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

I've actually done quite a few on your list. If I can add a bit here and there to stuff you plan on doing:

If you go Rome, the christian catacombs are amazingly cool. Also, make sure you look up the various attraction's hours in advance. It will piss you off to no end to find out the hours in the off season are quite as bad as they are. 

On number 11. I decided that my house should be a gallery, so I have little plaques like they have in the museums that say things like "donated from the library of X and Y" (my father in law); it makes for a cool effect. 

In israel, if you want off the beaten path, go to acre or meggido (not that anythings far away. It's barely a day trip from jerusalem)

I was surprised how cheap it can be to buy a piano. The baby probably plays it better then I do, though.


----------



## redcarol57 (May 2, 2012)

bellisaurius said:


> I've actually done quite a few on your list. If I can add a bit here and there to stuff you plan on doing:
> 
> If you go Rome, the christian catacombs are amazingly cool. Also, make sure you look up the various attraction's hours in advance. It will piss you off to no end to find out the hours in the off season are quite as bad as they are.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info on Rome. I've actually been to Israel, but my state of mind during that trip was not good, so I want a do over on that one. I think I'd get more out of it the second time.

And I like the idea of having plaques like a museum - great idea.


----------



## Armed Politicker (Oct 6, 2010)

Never ask a transhumanist about his bucket list. We intend to live hundreds if not thousands of years, and we always start with-

1. Upload my mind onto a computer, at some point, after the Singularity

2. Move to Mars. Find a cute lass. Bone a Martian.

3. Leave the Milky Way galaxy

4. Captain a space faring vessel, military or civilian

5. Outlive the concept of money

6. Live on an alien homeworld

7. Replace natural meat in my diet with vat grown meat

8. Drink 200 years old Scotch whiskey

9. Fall in love with a synthetic intelligence

10. Eat something not native to Earth

11. Visit every current nation on Earth, every larger space station, every sizeable colony and every General Systems Vehicle

12. Live a human lifespan in a virtual reality


----------



## SocioApathetic (May 20, 2012)

The only thing on my list is "eternal slumber", and that's something I'm bound to achieve one day.


----------



## Damien (May 25, 2012)

now that i think about it... my general to-do list seems very much like a bucket list :S


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

I have an excel spreadsheet with all of my buckets, their locations, and purposes.


----------



## Powder monkey (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a cycling bucket list. Roads and places I want to ride.


----------



## redcarol57 (May 2, 2012)

Powder monkey said:


> I have a cycling bucket list. Roads and places I want to ride.


Cool. I have a book that lists the most scenic roads/drives in America. I did a bunch of them (Oh snap, I forgot to add that to my bucket list. Also want to go to Rio DeBravo in Mexico where the monarch butterflies migrate to. When they're all over the trees in the forest, it's suppose to be breath taking. Thanks for jogging my memory.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Most-Scenic-Drives-America/dp/0895778629


----------



## hylogenesis (Apr 26, 2012)

Basically number 1 on Armed Politicker's list, but I'd also like to travel the world and not spend a dime--even on food.


----------



## Armed Politicker (Oct 6, 2010)

hylogenesis said:


> Basically number 1 on Armed Politicker's list, but I'd also like to travel the world and not spend a dime--even on food.


Let's get a roomy mainframe somewhere classy and move in together!


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I had a list --- now it's in the bucket.


----------



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

Ooooh oooh ohh here's mine:

1.) Make a bucket list.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

It's too long to remember...

All I can recall is that I've intended to watch the entire IMDB top 250 list and learn Japanese. But there's way more there.


----------



## tapwater (Apr 17, 2011)

After I managed to force myself to sit down long enough to write one I managed. It's pretty lame after number 8 though


----------

